# What's New button not working properly in mobile



## SRoper (Aug 19, 2015)

When pressing What's New in mobile view from Chrome on Android, I get, "Please add more constraints to your search. Searches that return all or most of the database are a bad idea." The Search button highlights for a moment before the page is displayed with the error.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 19, 2015)

Same here. It only works in the desktop view.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 19, 2015)

It works on my Samsung Note.Tablet. I am using Google Chrome.


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2015)

It works for me in Firefox on Android. Maybe give Firefox a try as it should be consistent across versions, where the built in Webkit based browser may not be consistent or up-to-date depending on your phone.


----------

